# West Desert, Deep Creek



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

I am not looking for info on where to hunt but just your opinion on what kind of hunt this is. I show only 20% success on archery Elk. I am going to use my 4 points and try to get this tag no matter what. I will do plenty of scouting just wanted to see if anyone had any stories on this unit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Last 2 years in a row I've spoken with Deep creek rifle hunters that were 
disappointed with the decline in quality out there....But hey, that's happening everywere.

Here's the last 3 years of archery success:

2010 - 45.5%
2011 - 16.7%
2012 - 20.0 %


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

It's not very often that you hear hunters complaining that the animals have been to large or that the quality is too high. If you are putting in for the unit no matter what, you are obviously in for an awesome opportunity to hunt hard if you draw. Sorry I dont have any personal stories about drawing that unit but I would be stoked to hunt a limited entry unit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just looked it up, HUGE fall off in applicants for Deep creek LE archery...

Good news for you VAPOR, if nothing changes , 4 points is a garenteed permit!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I was looking thru the Utah annual report for elk and the latest (2011) report only listed the herd at 60 animals. Is that correct? Never been out that way, but was considering it too. With numbers that low though...I'm not sure.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

This has always been a tough unit for archery. With increased tags both big bulls and cows, and the Reservation increasing theirs, it might be a while before it comes back if ever. However, it is a very cool unit!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

They flew the unit in 2009 or 2010 and counted 170+ bulls. The cow herd mostly winters in NV, when the counts are done. Problem with the Deeps is the elk spend a lot of time on the Reservation in the Fall, even more the past few years. Really weather dependent. There are still giant bulls out there, but killing them with a bow is tough and the mtn is rough.


----------



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, Way more advice than I thought I would get. I love hunting low archery success units which means less people so easier for me to draw. This has been my theory for the past 10 years and I have drawn 2 LE deer tags, Moose tag, Pronghorn tag and so far 4/4 so why not give the deep creeks a chance. I love the Challenge and it forces you to get out and scout which is most the fun.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Was given some great advice on that unit for muzzy. Lots of cool people who are generous on here. I was really happy I didn't have an archery tag. I love that mountain but I am sure I would have come up empty with an archery tag. It is so rough, vast, and brutally steep with almost no roads. I found bulls top to bottom and eventually took one on the flats after hard hunting that went a little over 300. Had opportunities at larger bulls, but not much bigger. Saw a few good bulls scouting but not in 6 days of hunting. It was a great experience, but wow that range can be mean. The muzzy was hot, the bulls were dang near silent except for near dark, and they often were right near or in property I could not hunt - when on the valley floor. Found bulls at the summit during the hunt but they were raghorns. I noticed what was said as well about the population counts and like Packout said that's nowhere near the number of animals on the range. Lastly, the range is just huge, like 25 miles long and though there are a lot of elk they can be found spread across the whole thing at any elevation it seems. It is definitely a hunt in my opinion - I can easily understand why the success rates are 20% and it's pricey to get out and back for scouting too - especially from Texas : ).


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh yes - had a great hunting partner, horses, machines, and I love to hike. Not Mattinthewild hike, but I can cover ground. Drooled for years on Google Earth over that range...and you know how we hunters laugh about ground shrinkage on a just killed animal. Well, the range itself has the opposite effect. Getting out and on that range you experience ground expansion. You go into it and it just keeps getting bigger. You can tell I love it there, and I'll stop the ravings of a lunatic but that's how it feels every time out: Crazy.


----------



## Full Limit (Nov 13, 2010)

Did you end up hunting the Deep Creeks archery for elk?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Full Limit said:


> Did you end up hunting the Deep Creeks archery for elk?


I'd like to know as well! was considering it for archery in 2018


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Can we get a bump on this. I would love to learn more about this unit


----------

